# Gratitude Challenge



## LoveisYou (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey Ladies,

I would love to start a month-long gratitude challenge just to post about the things we are thankful to God for doing in our lives.

There's only one requirement:

*1. Post at least one thing you are thankful for in this thread every day you sign in for the next month.*

The challenge ends on July 5.

Let's go!!!!!


----------



## Dee_33 (Jun 5, 2012)

I am thankful that my son got accepted into the college program he applied for.


----------



## Laela (Jun 5, 2012)

I am thankful for family ...both spiritual and physical, saved and unsaved.


----------



## sidney (Jun 5, 2012)

I am thankful that God is a God of second, third, and fourth chances!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm thankful that God saved my son from having a really bad reaction after eating something he was allergic to.


----------



## Renovating (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm thankful for peace of mind. It's priceless.


----------



## Loving (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm thankful for the grace of God. His mercy and His love amazes me.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm tired but thankful that my job is the source of my tiredness and not tired of looking for a job ...(if that makes sense)


----------



## LoveisYou (Jun 5, 2012)

I am thankful to God for His faithfulness!


----------



## pink219 (Jun 5, 2012)

I am thankful for my family's health as well as mine. 
I am thankful that God has favor, mercy, and grace over my life NO MATTER WHAT!!!!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm thankful to have somewhere to go each night
I'm thankful that even though the road has been rough God is not going to leave me like man may do.


----------



## Dee_33 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm thankful that I woke up this morning in my right mind, thank you Father.


----------



## Loving (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm thankful for this new day.


----------



## sidney (Jun 6, 2012)

I am thankful that if I draw nigh unto God, he will draw nigh unto me.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 6, 2012)

thankful that he has given me another chance...


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 6, 2012)

I am thankful that God is a Provider.


----------



## knjsavy (Jun 6, 2012)

I am thankful that no matter what goes on at my job, God protects me from the BS and I have a job to go to.  He will also lead me to a new and better job.


----------



## mallysmommy (Jun 6, 2012)

im thankful to end another day with a clean bill of health and a full stomach.


----------



## Renovating (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm grateful for my son's health. He has had less SC crises in the last few years.


----------



## LoveisYou (Jun 6, 2012)

Got an awesome lesson in humility today, isn't it great how our Heavenly Father corrects us in love


----------



## LoveisYou (Jun 6, 2012)

mallysmommy said:


> im thankful to end another day with a clean bill of health and a full stomach.



Amen to that!


----------



## Missy25 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm thankful that God is faithful and that He favors me.


----------



## Dee_33 (Jun 7, 2012)

I am thankful for last night's Women's Group and Bible Study.  Just knowing that so many people are praying for me and care about me is wonderful.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jun 7, 2012)

Grateful for this breakfast I'm eating and the ability to get on my knees and pray without help.


----------



## TraciChanel (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm thankful for my health and the health of my loved ones. Thankful for His grace.


----------



## Loving (Jun 7, 2012)

I am thankful for this job - so many persons don't have one.


----------



## sidney (Jun 7, 2012)

I am thankful for life and thankful for family.


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 7, 2012)

I am thankful for His protection.


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jun 7, 2012)

I am thankful for a beautiful sunny day


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jun 7, 2012)

Today, I had the privildge to really take some time and reflect on my life as is it today.  I could only thank God for my job and the favor that comes my way.  I told Him how happy I am to have this job and His Love for me I see it at work.   

Two hours, later my supervisor tells me that department has been approved to hire someone permanently (I am currently a contractor) and he is working on getting me a laptop so I can work from home some days.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 7, 2012)

more than ever I thankful for sanity, peace of mind and mental stability ..


----------



## Renovating (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm thankful that I now have the wisdom to see how some of my past struggles have actually helped me. 


I love this thread!


----------



## menina (Jun 7, 2012)

i'm grateful for having a job i enjoy.


----------



## auparavant (Jun 7, 2012)

Thankful for doors opened and for the hope I have for others to be opened.  Thank you, L-rd Jesus!!!


----------



## Laela (Jun 7, 2012)

Today, I am thankful that Abba Father understands me ... knows where I came from, where I am, and where I will be.


----------



## Dee_33 (Jun 8, 2012)

I am thankful that I was able to be on the Prayer Call last night, thankful that I received such a powerful message.  Thank you Father God, thank you for loving me unconditionally.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jun 8, 2012)

Thankful for the ability to see my flaws and the ability to work on them finally.
I'm thankful for the chance of a new day.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 8, 2012)

Despite my faults, failures and shortcomings, I'm thankful that He knows my name.


----------



## gn1g (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm in!  Just 1???

Thank you father God for giving me natural and spiritual sight.


----------



## Loving (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm grateful for the way God is showing me my purpose. I am not sure of it yet, but step by step I am seeing new doors and new opportunities. Its amazing how God can work things out!


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you father for giving me loving parents. I am so thankful I have them.


----------



## LoveisYou (Jun 8, 2012)

This gratitude challenge is really showing me that God places people in our lives to help us along our journey. Sometimes we don't even realize it. Thank God for that!


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 8, 2012)

I am thankful for unconditional love.


----------



## TraciChanel (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm thankful that He is changing my outlook


----------



## jprayze (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm joining...love this idea!  I am thankful for how He has blessed me with great people in my life!


----------



## mrselle (Jun 9, 2012)

I am thankful for time spent with family and friends.


----------



## Renovating (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm grateful for being able to cast away my cares on the Lord. It's amazing how things come together when we do just that.


----------



## LoveisYou (Jun 9, 2012)

Thankful for financial blessings!


----------



## sidney (Jun 10, 2012)

Thankful that because of Jesus I can enter into His presence and He hears me.


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you Father for my fellowship while I am in graduate school. It's been an immense blessing!


----------



## LoveisYou (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanking God that when the world think it's checkmate, our Heavenly Father still has one more move!!! Hallelujah!!!


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanking God for being able to call on His name daily.


----------



## Dee_33 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm grateful for my family.


----------



## sidney (Jun 11, 2012)

Thankful that the struggles I have endured are working out to produce for me an eternal reward!


----------



## sidney (Jun 11, 2012)

Thankful that my trials have produced faith, and when it's complete I shall lack nothing...thankful that God doesn't waste anything!!  Yes!


----------



## sidney (Jun 11, 2012)

I am thankful that the sufferings of this present time are not worthy to be compared to the glory that shall be revealed to us!!!  I am glad that our afflictions are consired light and momentary!  Yes!!


----------



## sidney (Jun 11, 2012)

Thankful that I can praise His name whenever I feel like it!!!  No other God like you Jesus!!  We offer unto the sacrifice of praise, because you are beyond worthy!!  If I had a thousand tongues I couldn't praise you enough!  Father, You are!  My lips shall praise you!  I was created and designed to praise  your name!!!


----------



## Laela (Jun 11, 2012)

I am so grateful to God for His Grace, it is always sufficient for whatever comes my way!


----------



## sidney (Jun 11, 2012)

Thankful for the word of God!   Thankful for your instructions, they are more valuable to me than silver and gold!


----------



## Laela (Jun 11, 2012)

Love this! 



LoveisYou said:


> Thanking God that when the world think it's checkmate, our Heavenly Father still has one more move!!! Hallelujah!!!


----------



## sidney (Jun 11, 2012)

LoveisYou said:


> Thanking God that when the world think it's checkmate, our Heavenly Father still has one more move!!! Hallelujah!!!







Laela said:


> Love this!


 
*AGREED!*


----------



## 3jsmom (Jun 11, 2012)

I am grateful for having my health and strength. God has blessed me to go a week without migraines which has been a blessing.


----------



## sidney (Jun 11, 2012)

*OH MY GOD!!!! I GOT A MIRACLE FOR MY MUSTARD SEED FAITH!!!!* GIVE HIM PRAISES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sidney (Jun 11, 2012)

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS        *  YOU ARE GOOD!!!  AND YOUR MERCY ENDURETH FOREVER!!!!!!!!*


----------



## sidney (Jun 11, 2012)

*SORRY, THREAD HIJACK!!!!!!!* *YES LORD!!!! ALPHA AND OMEGA!!! YOU REIGN!!! YOU RULE!!!! YOU ARE THE ONE IN CHARGE! I SUBMIT TO YOU!!!! YES, GREAT KING!!!!! YESSSSSS!!!!!*


*I had a .01% chance, but its 100% now!!  YES LORD, With GOD nothing shall be impossible to us!!!!*


----------



## sidney (Jun 11, 2012)

So sorry for the thread hijack, *but a second breakthrough in the same hour!!!!* I'm serious!!! Just as God promised!! GIVE HIM PRAISES! *I CAN'T KEEP QUIET!* Oh you are next in line: He told me two things: Faith and Expectation! You may have to endure for a little while, but trouble don't last always!!


----------



## LoveisYou (Jun 11, 2012)

sidney said:


> So sorry for the thread hijack, *but a second breakthrough in the same hour!!!!* I'm serious!!! Just as God promised!! GIVE HIM PRAISES! *I CAN'T KEEP QUIET!* Oh you are next in line: He told me two things: Faith and Expectation! You may have to endure for a little while, but trouble don't last always!!



Praise God sis!!!!! He's so awesome, so awesome. Your posts have me praising Him.


----------



## plainj (Jun 11, 2012)

I thank God for saving me.
I love this encouraging thread. Thank You Lord for this thread.
sidney, HALLELUJAH!!!!


----------



## Laela (Jun 12, 2012)

I am grateful that God is a God of second chances ...when he opens a door..it stays OPEN.


----------



## sidney (Jun 12, 2012)

Laela, you better thank Him in advance!!!  Sounds like faith!  We praise you Father because we know that without faith it is impossible to please you.  Thank you God for opening doors for me that I do not deserve.  They should be shut but I think you for your mercy.


----------



## sidney (Jun 12, 2012)

I thank you God that you are opening up doors for my sisters here that no man can shut!!!  We prsise you in advance for each door.  But most importantly I thank you for hearts opening to see more of you, and to see you in new and fresh ways.


----------



## Dee_33 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you Father for never letting me go, even when I'm at my lowest, I know you're there to lift me out.


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jun 12, 2012)

Praising God for my health and strength. Even though things are a bit trying for me right now, I'm healthy and I'm alive.


----------



## LoveisYou (Jun 12, 2012)

"Your grace and mercy brought me through
I'm living this moment, because of You
I want to thank You, and praise You too,
Your grace and mercy, brought me through."


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jun 12, 2012)

The ability to smile even when everything is not where I think it should be. 
Grace through out the night because anything could have happened.
The ability to read and comprehend the word.


----------



## Sammy214 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm grateful that my father kept me and my family safe in the wee hours off the morning as we we faced with a family crisis.  
Thank you father!!


----------



## gn1g (Jun 12, 2012)

I am grateful for variety, God created a whole lot of variety.

I am way behind on reporting my gratifulness, so here are the things that I was grateful for but unable to get in here and write it.

I am gratiful that God shed His Grace upon me.
I am grateful that God did not let me fall behind in technology
I am grateful for a health child.
I am grateful for the ability to renew my vow.
I am grateful for a new beginning every morning, I can start all over everyday another opportunity to get it right.


----------



## Laela (Jun 13, 2012)

Grateful today for my measure of Faith...


----------



## LoveisYou (Jun 13, 2012)

He really came through for me today, thank God.

ETA: I had a moment of panic today, where someone told me there was no other way, but I pressed on and asked to speak to this person's supervisor. While I was waiting on the phone for him to get his boss, it took all my strength not to burst out in tears and bawl. All my strength. Instead I held back and said a silent prayer. When the guy came back on the phone, God had made a way ya'll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He is sooooooo awesome! This "no other way" could have had some dire consequences, but my God made a way!


----------



## sidney (Jun 13, 2012)

Thankful for the women here and their ministriecs, each and every one in their own spirit led way.  Beautiful sisters that dont mind exhorting.  Thank you Father!

Thankful for my bed because I'm about to zzzzzzZzzzzZzZz


----------



## jprayze (Jun 14, 2012)

Thankful for how He is putting all the pieces together!!!


----------



## sidney (Jun 14, 2012)

Thankful that God calls me friend.


----------



## Renewed1 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm late:

1. Thank you for keeping the weather nice.
2. Thank you for keeping me safe when I zone out in public with my loud music blarring in my ears.
3. Thank you for having the work week go by quickly and keeping the weekend slow.
4.  Thank you for providing me with money out of no where.
5.  Thank you for giving me activities to do and meeting people.
6.  Thank you for favor with my boss and the people I work with.
7. Thank you for providing the funds for me to be able to see Dralion (with a discount). 
8. Thank you growing my hair long and thick....I'm shocked because I wasn't doing much with it.
9.  Thank you for allowing me to have money to buy a tired that was unexpected. 
10.  Thank you for meeting new people and having fun with life.
11.  Thank you for giving me a clearer understanding of the Bible.


----------



## Dee_33 (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm grateful for last night's prayer line.  I'm grateful for my family and my church-family.  I'm grateful to be a child of the most high God.


----------



## gn1g (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you father Lord God for *this very moment*, thank you for this place in my life. thank you for working hands, understanding and seeing eyes.


----------



## LoveisYou (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanking God for Life Lessons


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jun 16, 2012)

Thankful God kept my dumb behind a few minutes ago. I would have surely been gone due to something.


----------



## LoveisYou (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank You for your Word to me!


----------



## plainj (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank You for true God-given joy. Thank You for Your breath of life.


----------



## Loving (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you Lord for good health.


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jun 18, 2012)

Thankful for the freedom to worship.


----------



## Laela (Jun 19, 2012)

Flowing from my heart, is Gratefulness....


----------



## Loving (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you Lord for giving me the word and encouragement I so needed this morning!


----------



## sidney (Jun 19, 2012)

...Because love me...even though I am unworthy...and I know this more now than ever before.  I thank you, because your Love is better than life.


----------



## Laela (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you Lord for your Living Waters and the lesson on the value of water, which soothes, heals, restores, refreshes, cools, nourishes, cleanses. Without it we all die.


----------



## sidney (Jun 20, 2012)

Thankful for access through prayer...amazing!  Thankful that He knows everyone in the CF by name and he hears our prayer!  You have been heard on high!  He has them in bowls, keep adding until they overfow.  Matthew 7:7.


----------



## sidney (Jun 20, 2012)

Thankful that He Emmanuel...God with us!  Thankful for every trial and every bad day I had.  I call them bread and water.  Isaiah 30:21


----------



## Loving (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you Lord that I am the righteousness of God.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank God for the gift of grace. It can't be earned I can't do or do anything extra to get it.


----------



## auparavant (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm grateful I didn't allow them to make me walk away from Him.  People will try many ways to drive a wedge between a believer and Jesus.  I'm glad to be standing today, even if limping...I'm still standing.


----------



## sweetypoo705 (Jun 20, 2012)

I am grateful that no matter how many times I come to You about the things going on in my life, You are always interested- never turning me away!


----------



## sweetypoo705 (Jun 20, 2012)

Here's another I am thankful that I can enjoy spending time in praise, worship, and devotions that allow me to grow in His love, grace, and mercy


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jun 20, 2012)

I haven't been in here since the 12th, so I'm going to catch up.

1. Thank you God for putting people in my life who are blessings in disguise, even when I'm too selfish to realize it!
2. Thank you Father for this summer job opportunity. Even though it may not have been what I prayed for and it doesn't pay much, you blessed me with another source of income.
3. Thank you Father for my apartment. The peace and quiet I get to have is a blessing. 
4. Thank you Father for the sunny weather. I love love love sun. 
5. I thank you that I can always ask for my sins to be forgiven!
6. I thank you Father for wisdom and maturity. Even though I still make mistakes, I'm learning how not to make the same mistakes again!
7. Thank you Father for second chances. You shouldn't continue to bless me like you do, but you do!
8. I thank you Father that I never have to go without food or nourishment. Some people don't even have clean water to drink! Thank you Jesus!


----------



## Renewed1 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm thankful that I have a audio bible app that is saved to my phone's hard drive.  I think I honestly heard every book in the bible while I was working.

Well except for Revelations.....revelations scares me....but I'll get there.....later.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you for dying on the cross for my sins Lord. You were mocked,spat on,beaten,cursed at told you were crazy for me my sins. You paid a debt that I would never in millions of years be able to repay. You did it for me. You sought out your child Lord and I just thank you. If you don't do another thing God I will die still praising you for what you have done.


----------



## LoveisYou (Jun 20, 2012)

For today, for the time with family


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you Father that I am able to pay my bills.


----------



## LoveisYou (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you Jesus for the lesson


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you Lord for my family
Thank you for the car DH bought on Monday
Thank you that even though I don't always get it right, you still love me. Knowing you love me is the only thing keeping me going.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BrandNew (Jun 22, 2012)

Lord I'm thankful for the strength to keep on pushing!


----------



## TraciChanel (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm thankful that He is a God of second chances (and 3rd, and 4th...). Thankful for His grace and love and protection. Thankful that He saw me through another very challenging quarter in school.


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thankful that God helped me to get over my deep depression. There was a time when I was really depressed. I'm doing better these days.


----------



## sidney (Jun 22, 2012)

Thankful that the holy spirit is out helper.


----------



## lacreolegurl (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you for my family. Thank you God for my dh, who I love so much and the children you have blessed me with.  I am truly grateful for them.

Thank you for continually helping me to let go of unhealthy people, mindsets, and things.  Thank you for protecting my heart and mind.


----------



## Dee_33 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thankful for my health and for my family helping me.


----------



## BrandNew (Jun 22, 2012)

Thankful for peace of mind and clarity in the midst of the storm.


----------



## BrandNew (Jun 22, 2012)

Thankful that You love me so dearly..


----------



## LoveisYou (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for fighting my battle


----------



## sidney (Jun 23, 2012)

Thankful for JOY!

Childhood bible school throwback:  I got the joy, joy, joy, joy down in my heart, down in my heart!


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you Father for my sight and that I am able to see the wonders and the beauty of this Earth.


----------



## tinkat (Jun 23, 2012)

I am thankful for being able to wake up and continue on this wonderful journey called life.

Wait, be positive, keep believing, and all will surely be yours. Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jun 24, 2012)

I am grateful that God always works out my battles in due time. 
I am grateful that He is teaching me patience.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Jun 24, 2012)

I am thankful for my family who support me.


----------



## ZLUVSNEWZEE (Jun 24, 2012)

I am thankful for Gods continuous grace and for giving me the means to give my daughter all that she needs


----------



## tinkat (Jun 24, 2012)

I am thankful for my job.

Wait, be positive, keep believing, and all will surely be yours. Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BrandNew (Jun 24, 2012)

Thankful for your holy presence and the quiet moments when I can focus and hear from You.


----------



## LoveisYou (Jun 24, 2012)

the thoughtfulness


----------



## Tanji (Jun 24, 2012)

I am grateful for food on the table.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 25, 2012)

Grateful for NEW opportunities!!!


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jun 25, 2012)

I am thankful for the summer. I don't have a 9-to-5 in an office where I have to be up when the sun rises daily and staring at a computer in an office. Right now my summer schedule is so laidback as a graduate student. I need to learn to be happy for that because I'm sure there is going to come a time when life ain't gonna always be this easy during the summer months.


----------



## gn1g (Jun 25, 2012)

Thankful for the ability to think for myself.
Thankful for memories
Thankful for His grace to heal my memories.


----------



## BrandNew (Jun 25, 2012)

Thankful for my job


----------



## LoveisYou (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you Jesus for being the calm in the midst of the storm


----------



## BrandNew (Jun 26, 2012)

For that mountain you just brought me over, thank you Lord!


----------



## sidney (Jun 26, 2012)

For God being willing to show us who He is...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 26, 2012)

grateful for every seemingly small thing today ....


----------



## sidney (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for food and water...and this time I'm not talking about Isaiah 30:20...but I thank you for that too!


----------



## gn1g (Jun 26, 2012)

thank God for music.


----------



## LoveisYou (Jun 26, 2012)

For Psalm 71, this Psalm really ministered to me this morning

Psalm 71

1 In you, Lord, I have taken refuge; 
    let me never be put to shame. 
2 In your righteousness, rescue me and deliver me;
    turn your ear to me and save me.
3 Be my rock of refuge,
    to which I can always go;
give the command to save me,
    for you are my rock and my fortress. 
4 Deliver me, my God, from the hand of the wicked, 
    from the grasp of those who are evil and cruel.
5 For you have been my hope, Sovereign Lord,
    my confidence since my youth.
6 From birth I have relied on you;
    you brought me forth from my mother’s womb. 
    I will ever praise you.
7 I have become a sign to many;
    you are my strong refuge. 
8 My mouth is filled with your praise,
    declaring your splendor all day long.
9 Do not cast me away when I am old; 
    do not forsake me when my strength is gone.
10 For my enemies speak against me;
    those who wait to kill me conspire together.
11 They say, “God has forsaken him;
    pursue him and seize him,
    for no one will rescue him.”
12 Do not be far from me, my God;
    come quickly, God, to help me.
13 May my accusers perish in shame; 
    may those who want to harm me
    be covered with scorn and disgrace.
14 As for me, I will always have hope; 
    I will praise you more and more.
15 My mouth will tell of your righteous deeds, 
    of your saving acts all day long—
    though I know not how to relate them all.
16 I will come and proclaim your mighty acts, Sovereign Lord;
    I will proclaim your righteous deeds, yours alone.
17 Since my youth, God, you have taught me,
    and to this day I declare your marvelous deeds. 
18 Even when I am old and gray, 
    do not forsake me, my God,
till I declare your power to the next generation,
    your mighty acts to all who are to come.
19 Your righteousness, God, reaches to the heavens, 
    you who have done great things. 
    Who is like you, God? 
20 Though you have made me see troubles, 
    many and bitter,
    you will restore my life again;
from the depths of the earth 
    you will again bring me up.
21 You will increase my honor 
    and comfort me once more.
22 I will praise you with the harp 
    for your faithfulness, my God;
I will sing praise to you with the lyre, 
    Holy One of Israel. 
23 My lips will shout for joy 
    when I sing praise to you—
    I whom you have delivered. 
24 My tongue will tell of your righteous acts
    all day long, 
for those who wanted to harm me 
    have been put to shame and confusion


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jun 26, 2012)

I am grateful for LHCF. Some of these ladies have comforted me when I didn't have anywhere else to turn. I've learned so much from them and I'm a much better person because of the LHCF community.


----------



## BrandNew (Jun 26, 2012)

Thankful that You never give up on me.


----------



## menina (Jun 26, 2012)

i'm grateful for God's love.
i'm grateful God hears me.


----------



## sidney (Jun 27, 2012)

Thankful that He is a revealer.


----------



## Loving (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm grateful that God is guiding my steps day by day.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 27, 2012)

Grateful for PROGRESS!


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jun 27, 2012)

GRATEFUL for LIFE!! Thank you Father for another day.


----------



## BrandNew (Jun 27, 2012)

Thankful that You love me, oh how You love me!


----------



## LoveisYou (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank You for good friendships


----------



## Laela (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you for the heat and the rain...You know who needs it and when..so,  I won't complain. 

The earth is the Lord's and the fullness thereof.


----------



## sidney (Jun 28, 2012)

Thankful that He reigns forever.


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you for nature and all of its calming effects. Even the parts of it I don't necessarily like. Reminds me of my favorite quote: "While I know myself as a creation of God, I am also obligated to realize and remember that everyone else and everything else are also God's creation."


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jun 28, 2012)

I just had to come back in here and tell you all about how God just blessed me. I got a $550 medical bill that I wasn't expecting because I didn't know insurance didn't cover those kinds of checkups/labwork. I was so angry yall. I called the billing center at the hospital asking if there was any thing that can be done to get the bill reduced because as a graduate student, I just didn't have that kind of money. 

On top of that, the first payment was due July 6, like 2 weeks after I got the bill. I didn't even have 30 days. I had to keep reminding myself to be nice to the lady on the phone because it wasn't her fault (you all know how we get when we are mad). So I kept my voice as level as possible.

She told me about a financial assistance application they have where they look at your income and how much your bill is and decide whether they will write it off or cover a certain amount. I got a call back from the lady who went out of her way to call me back to tell me that my bill was covered 100%!! It's been written off and if I get any more bills from them pertaining to this issue, call them back and they will handle it. I felt so immediately blessed. I started praying and thanking God. I couldn't believe it. I know its relatively small in the grand scheme of things, but that $600 was weighing heavily on my heart. We have to have immense patience sometimes and also remember to treat people the way we would want to be treated. The lady didn't have to call me back (and she did it as soon as she found out the results, I had just called on Monday) and I would still be fretting for another two weeks until I heard back by mail that I was approved 100%.

Thank you Father for good people and yet another blessing!! Even when I _know_ I don't deserve it.


----------



## LoveisYou (Jun 28, 2012)

ellebelle88 said:


> I just had to come back in here and tell you all about how God just blessed me. I got a $550 medical bill that I wasn't expecting because I didn't know insurance didn't cover those kinds of checkups/labwork. I was so angry yall. I called the billing center at the hospital asking if there was any thing that can be done to get the bill reduced because as a graduate student, I just didn't have that kind of money.
> 
> On top of that, the first payment was due July 6, like 2 weeks after I got the bill. I didn't even have 30 days. I had to keep reminding myself to be nice to the lady on the phone because it wasn't her fault (you all know how we get when we are mad). So I kept my voice as level as possible.
> 
> ...



Amen and Amen!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 28, 2012)

Lord I'm grateful today for people of prayer ...


----------



## Dee_33 (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm grateful that my FMLA and pay leave were approved for my entire recovery time.  Thank you Father.


----------



## tinkat (Jun 28, 2012)

I am thankful for a peace of mind.

Wait, be positive, keep believing, and all will surely be yours. Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LoveisYou (Jun 28, 2012)

For that e-mail I got today! Thank you Lord


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jun 29, 2012)

Still on my high from yesterday. Still grateful that You work things out in due time. Forever grateful for good people. And blessed because I know I can always call on Your name.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Jun 29, 2012)

Greatful for the support I get from my family members everyday


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jun 30, 2012)

Grateful for a loving mother. Grateful to see a new day. Thank you Father!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 30, 2012)

Grateful for my husband. Grateful to God for being my provider. 
Grateful for this beautiful weather, the lake down the street from my house, and being able to take my kids there whenever I want to.


----------



## BrandNew (Jul 2, 2012)

Grateful for wisdom, it is truly a blessing.


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jul 2, 2012)

Grateful for that meal my friend cooked for me yesterday.
Grateful for friendships. Where would I be without them?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jul 2, 2012)

Grateful for this watermelon
Grateful for love and life
Grateful for the opportunity to prove myself.


----------



## mallysmommy (Jul 2, 2012)

grateful for mercy and redemption. Lord knows i don't always act accordingly but i am grateful for His grace. i dont deserve it.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 2, 2012)

Grateful for my family. My cousins and I took the kids to the pool yesterday. It was exhausting but we had a great time. 

Grateful for my mommy. I love her. 

Grateful for the 30 minute car ride by myself. Anybody else talk to God in the car? LOL that's my favorite place to pray. Don't judge me LOL

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sidney (Jul 3, 2012)

I' m just grateful!


----------



## mallysmommy (Jul 3, 2012)

grateful that i have the means to pay my bills

grateful that my hair is finally a few inches short of APL!


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jul 3, 2012)

Grateful for the wonders and information found on the Internet and that I have it in my home (I know this is a little superficial).


----------



## BrandNew (Jul 3, 2012)

Grateful for the lessons in this season.


----------



## LoveisYou (Jul 3, 2012)

Got 2 unexpected financial blessings this week, thank God for that!


----------



## BrandNew (Jul 3, 2012)

Grateful for my church family.


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jul 4, 2012)

In a really funky mood today...idk..I guess I'm grateful for life.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 4, 2012)

*I am grateful to have a job to go to, even on 7/4 *


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jul 5, 2012)

I am thankful to God for the recent promptings to return to a deeper level of prayer and fellowship with Him.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 5, 2012)

Today I received a $100 Amex gift card and a thank you note from my director thanking me for all my hard work. Thank you Lord for sending this money to me!  I'm going to use it toward our family day at the amusement park.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 5, 2012)

*I am thankful to have money in the bank to pay for some of my bills this morning....*


----------



## LoveisYou (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey ladies!

This is the last day of the challenge, this thread has been such a blessing. The last few months have been a roller-coaster ride for me, a lot of ups and downs. I decided to put myself on a gratitude challenge, because I found myself getting negative at certain points.  I decided to focus on thanking God instead of complaining.

Well so many blessings have come my way in the past month, Praise God! It wasn't easy but it was so worth it to focus on the good! Amen for this challenge and thank you ladies so much for joining me on the journey! It was a joy reading your responses in this thread, so many posts blessed me. 

So today I'm thankful for you


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 6, 2012)

I am grateful for the roof over my head and everything inside of it.....

Someone should start a new....


----------



## Loving (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm stressed but still I am grateful to God for his presence in my life.


----------



## Laela (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm sorry..that made me chuckle.... lol




ZebraPrintLover said:


> *I am grateful to have a job to go to, even on 7/4 *


----------



## Laela (Jul 8, 2012)

Had a cloud of discontentment over my head this morning.. don't know where that came from but the devil surely is a LIAR! up to hi trickery again... lol

I'm grateful for this thread and the OP for starting it; grateful for the window fans to keep me cool so I don' have to use a/c; grateful I'm able to give to help others; thankfull for my next job I don't have yet; thankfull for challenges that come my way and the ability to discern them as  opportunities in disguise, for spiritual development.... wow ..God is good!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 8, 2012)

I am grateful I found this thread even though the challenge is technically over. I am grateful that thru trials God has strengthened my faith to keep believing, to keep holding on to Him no matter what I face, and to believe Him for deliverance of my loved ones. I have almost everything I want physically but without a relationship with God, none of that stuff matters.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Grateful for a wonderful church home*


----------



## sidney (Jul 9, 2012)

Thankful that He is faithful that hath promised.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thankful for all my Bibles.


----------



## sidney (Jul 10, 2012)

Thankful that God does new things


----------



## TraciChanel (Jul 10, 2012)

Thankful for life, my beautiful family and our great health. Thankful for my happy, peaceful home.


----------



## sidney (Jul 11, 2012)

Thankful for the little ones in my family.  May they grow up in the knowledge and love of God.


----------



## sidney (Jul 11, 2012)

Thankful for the holy spirit, my helper.  He is my teacher.


----------



## sidney (Jul 11, 2012)

Thankful for Jesus, He is my best friend!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thankful for the GOOD and the BAD, because it ALL makes me stronger at the end.


----------



## Laela (Jul 13, 2012)

Thankful to know, no matter what the circumstances are GOD IS ALWAYS in control...


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thankful for my MOMMY!!!!!
I love that lady


----------



## sidney (Jul 16, 2012)

Thankful that I can live to please an audience of one...He loves me, Supports me, Replenishes and Restores me, He cares!  And I love Him!

He is my advocate, praying for me day and night before the father...


----------



## fifi134 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thankful that there are new mercies every morning.


----------



## BrandNew (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you Lord for being faithful. The One I can always depend on.


----------



## sidney (Jul 17, 2012)

Thankful that He Is!  I just want to walk with Him.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jul 17, 2012)

Grateful for another chance to change and another day.
Grateful that I can hear God now and know when to do.I get checked this morning that folks aren't all out to get me and that there are some people who give tough love not to be mean but to build.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 17, 2012)

Grateful that my iron level was high enough for me to donate blood. 
There is a need and I am glad that I am able to help!


----------



## plainj (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank You Lord for the trials that come to make me stronger!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jul 20, 2012)

thank you for the gift of life all is well with me and my family, I can't complain about those little things


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you for waking me up this morning!


----------



## Laela (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you Lord for the gift that is my older sister, who is growing stronger in You daily...she is blowing me away...


----------



## BrandNew (Jul 27, 2012)

Grateful that You always make a way!


----------



## BrandNew (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you Lord for being so faithful!


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank u Lord for providing me with a comforting home. Though I may not show it from the bottom of my heart I am thankful.


----------

